# 210g discus build



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Here is the newest addition to the family.

6'w x2'dx30" tall, yep we like em fat in this house.

http://tinypic.com/a/1yvzb/1

Damien....this is why I bought all your plants. This is their new home.

10am tomorrow tank goes on the stand. 7-930am light gets hung, plumbing gets finished and roughed to each overflow. 5' tek liight t5ho w, 6500k 80w german bulbs.

Pics in album from start to current as of 430pm cdt this afternoon.

tank inhabitants
12 discus
12 angels
12 dwarf SA cichlids(rams ect)
60+ neons and cardinals
3-6 banjo cats
2-4 SAE's
a few BNP's

Have all fish less 6 discus now in established tanks.

Filtration
AP300 wet/dry w/ two mag drive 1200 gph pumps
eheim PRO 3 2080

lighting
teklight t5ho 5'x8 bulb @80w each 6500K

Co2,pressurized
aquariumplants.com regulator
aquariumplants.com reactor w/ mini rio
live meter Ph controlled.

Substrate
aquariumplants.com 5g bucket x4

RO water supply 
Eheim is seeding on my 52g amazon tank.

Stay tuned, it will be atleast 9 days till its completely full, 25gpd unit my 100gpd unit will ship out this week they promise...spectrapure.


----------



## Piranha_Owns (Jan 13, 2009)

keep us informed !


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Album updated

http://tinypic.com/a/1yvzb/1

I apologize for forgetting about this thread.

Plants well all of them less the stems,2 EU swords and crypts came from APC's DDavila06. Had a Ph level drop and corrected that issue.

it pretty much speaks for itself, that link will give you a pic history from day 0 thru today.
8 more discus will be added along with 6 more gold rams within the next two weeks, all fish go into a 30 day QT which is a 40 cube from glasscages.com


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Oooh, nice big tank!
I like how you ran the plumbing through the wall, that must help a lot with filter maintenance.

If you don't mind me asking, what is a reef ready 210 going for these days? It is my dream tank, and I'm trying to get a good idea of what it will cost, assuming my floor can even support one...


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I bought the tank off craiglist it came with the tank, huge stand and a 55 g diy sump w/ ao smith 1600 ghp pump. I gave the sump and pump away, left the stand there cause it didnt fit in my Z71 so I paid 700 bucks for just the tank in the end. but it was well worth it. Id prefer acrylic but thick glass does just fine especially with a 4 and 5 yo running around.

I put mine in the basement, its close to 2500 pound full.


----------

